# Can I use Heat press on Polyurethane Laminate material?



## robby4 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,

I need to know if I can use Heat press to put my designs on a Polyurethane Laminate material? Will it damage the material because of the heat? 

thanks

Rob


----------



## robby4 (Dec 31, 2007)

Can anyone give me some advice about this? Or know of any helpful websites pertaining to this topic? 

Thank you

Rob


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Most heat applied vinyl will not stick to smooth surfaces, so I woulsd say no,, but you can use sign vinyl,, hope this helps.

R.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry maybe my bad,, one track mind thinking of vinyl,, if its a print I would say no, you probably not get a transfer and also it would warp or melt your material and then you would have a huge mess.. i have never tried it. thats what they make sublimation substrates for, transfers and high heat.

R.


----------



## robby4 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you very much


----------

